# Dunlop SP Sport 9000 vs. Pirelli P-Zero Nero M&S (235/40/18)



## StattlichPassat (Feb 12, 2001)

I'm having a tough time choosing between the two of these models after hearing great things about both. The application is for a 2003 Passat 1.8T manual, driven spiritedly on freeways mainly. OEM 18" wheels and a Koni adj./Neuspeed Sport suspension package will be applied at the same time. Any city streets the car sees are usually smooth- the area is devoid of potholes. Snow traction is irrelevant, though dry and wet handling are highly desired. Quietness is as critical a trait as any other in this consideration, and they need to last 30,000 miles. Tire squeeling on-ramps and stoplight de gran prix manuvers are few and far between.
What's your choice?


----------



## StattlichPassat (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop SP Sport 9000 vs. Pirelli P-Zero Nero M&S (StattlichPassat)*

You're kidding. One vote? C'mon people... polls are easy! You don't even have to respond (though it would be nice to share your insight)!


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Dunlop SP Sport 9000 vs. Pirelli P-Zero Nero M&S (StattlichPassat)*

The Dunlop SP9000 is awesome in the wet, complete **** in the dry. Squirmy and greasy.


----------



## Mass922 (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Dunlop SP Sport 9000 vs. Pirelli P-Zero Nero M&S (cabzilla)*

i just bought the Pirelli P-Zero Nero M&S and I love them
they grip about 234 times better than the last tire i was using. (worn down MXM4) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
buy from discount tire, it's the cheapest.


----------



## StattlichPassat (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop SP Sport 9000 vs. Pirelli P-Zero Nero M&S (Mass922)*

Keep 'em coming! I place my order in one week.
That's exactly what I'm thinking about doing so far, Mass. My best friend's brother works there and will get them for $140 ea. My grand total with roadhazard insurance and free mounting and balancing from him is just under $700. I think I'm sold. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StattlichPassat (Feb 12, 2001)

P.s.: Where are the TireRack guys on this?


----------



## StattlichPassat (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: (StattlichPassat)*

My Pirelli P-Zero Nero M&S 235/40/18s arrived today- getting mounted and balanced next Wednesday! Thanks for your input, folks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (StattlichPassat)*

I didn't think it was fair to interject in a pole, I have been here the whole time. Both tires grease out when driven hard, I prefer nero for rotation's sake.
Alex


----------

